# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > WORKOUT AND TRAINING >  Hammer curls versus cross-body hammer curls?

## Chubbosaurus

Anyone know the difference in muscle recruitment between standard hammer curls and cross-body hammer curls?

Thanks.

----------


## M302_Imola

bump, good question

----------


## B.E.N.

Questions like these can be subjective as the movements will affect each individual in a different manor.

I think pin-wheel curls (cross body) recruits more of the brachioradialis than other bicep specific curls and therefore I do them for forearms. 

Hammers are supposed to work the forearm (in addition to bicep) too but I don't feel them as much as pin-wheels. Becuase hammers use neutral grip they take any pressure from the wrists that may exist with typical curls.

I think pin-wheels recruit the muscle between the bicep and forearm (brachioradialis) better myself.

----------


## MFT81

The goal is to hit the brachialis (sp?) so try both and see where you get better recruitment at

I do them neutral as to hit both the brachialis and brachradialis (sp?) along with other forearm flexors....

----------


## fitguy

cross body for me anyways seem to target it better.

----------


## -DedicateD-

for me the cross-body puts a little extra stress on my shoulder ....i stick to regular hammer

----------


## mick86

(Not technical, just a simple explanation of how I use the 2 exercises)

I use cross body to hit my biceps, especially as a super set to standard curls and straight hammers to hit the forearms, again especially as a super set, to wrist curls or a similar movement. Thats the way I use the two. I like the cross body ones and like going heavy on them, really feel it in the peak of my bicep. Definitely feel the straight hammer curls more in my forearms than the cross body ones.

----------


## MFT81

^^ reading that reminded me of a little trick I like to do,

When I do bis-forearms and if I have not done alt bicep db curls, I will do neutral grip hammers to failure, then I will go right into a traditional bicep curl, and bang out an extra 2-3 as im a bit stronger and am getting assistance from the bicep along with brach.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

My preference is uni-lateral (one arm at a time) inverted preacher curls bring the arms across the body to a large degree. There's no cheating and my forearms/biceps get pumped.

----------


## B.E.N.

Huh? Explain...hell post a pic.

Inverted? :Hmmmm:

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Huh? Explain...hell post a pic.
> 
> Inverted?



Attached is a pic of my forearm taken 2 weeks ago after getting a pump doing inverted hammer curls.

In short, take one dumbell and lean over the opposite end (inverted side) of a preacher curl bench so that you are now lifting at a 90 degree angle instead of a 45 degree angle. Bring the dumbell up and across while keeping the thumbs up. Keep your chest on the top of the bench throughout the entire performance. Switch to the other arm when finished with the set. Try about 4 sets a week in the 8-10 rep range.

----------


## B.E.N.

Okay...thru me off with 'inverted'. I thought you were doing some upside down preacher curl...

----------


## bio-diesel

>> Tip: Try doing cross-body hammer curls. Instead of curling the weight straight out in front of your body, curl the weight in front of you at about a 45-degree angle from your torso, toward your opposites shoulder. This will place even greater emphasis on your biceps long head.

- Muscle and Fitness article

----------

